# eBooks



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

itnavell said:


> The only thing I'm missing is a library. I'd walk ten miles for more books! Ooh, I did spend $70 this month for the first time, with Better World Books... shipment on it's way!


eBooks are solving that problem.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> eBooks are solving that problem.


When DS and his wife were teaching in Korea, last school year, the combination of his Kindle and betterworldbooks.com were his saviors.

He got the Kindle from her for Christmas, and an assortment of gift certs from us and his siblings.

This guy can go through 5 books in a week, and with no library, it would get very spendy, without other sources.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Ooh, I'm being so stubborn about getting a kindle. It's a bit expensive for me, but more truthfully I'm resistant to not having a real book in my hands and I don't know if I could get used to reading on a lit screen for extended periods of time. I guess it's silly. I have friends in the US who keep pushing for me to get one.


----------



## Ken Wood (Oct 22, 2011)

itnavell said:


> Ooh, I'm being so stubborn about getting a kindle. It's a bit expensive for me, but more truthfully I'm resistant to not having a real book in my hands and I don't know if I could get used to reading on a lit screen for extended periods of time. I guess it's silly. I have friends in the US who keep pushing for me to get one.


Perhaps you're all over this already, but I'll be the village idiot and share two points that might be of interest to you. The first is that you can download the Ibooks application (free) and select a free sample of any book in their library. Not only will this give you a very thorough preview of a book, some are up to 100 pages, but it will also help you determine if you can meld yourself into the world of electronic pages. Secondly, there are literally thousands of E-books available free of charge via "public domain". Not being well versed in the world of copyrights, etc, I can't explain how a book winds up in the public domain, but I see them there, so I'm sure the system is legit. It is a Godsend for someone with a limited book budget. I'm a reader myself, not yet fully morphed into the digital world, but dabble in it. I am still able to make the occasional trip to San Antonio / Austin and visit used book franchises called Half Price Books.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

itnavell said:


> Ooh, I'm being so stubborn about getting a kindle. It's a bit expensive for me, but more truthfully I'm resistant to not having a real book in my hands and I don't know if I could get used to reading on a lit screen for extended periods of time. I guess it's silly. I have friends in the US who keep pushing for me to get one.


The base Kindle is down to well under $100 US. And the screen looks more like a book page than a screen.

The Kindle Fire is backlit, so if you have issues with that, you might want to avoid one. It's also more than twice the cost of the base Kindle.

The son referenced above got the base one for that reason: his eyes get tired, looking at a backlit screen for extended periods.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

*Hijack Alert*

Respectfully to the discussion on books and Kindles, etc, the OP was asking about living expenses. All of the discussion on Kindle is helpful, I'm on the cusp of a Kindle Fire, but, again, respectfully can we get this thread back to the OP original questions. Perhaps the MOD can move the book/kindle discussion to an already existing thread on the topic - I think we were discussing this sometime last year.

I am fighting RV for the Curmudgeon Award! :first:


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

FHBOY said:


> Respectfully to the discussion on books and Kindles, etc, the OP was asking about living expenses. All of the discussion on Kindle is helpful, I'm on the cusp of a Kindle Fire, but, again, respectfully can we get this thread back to the OP original questions. Perhaps the MOD can move the book/kindle discussion to an already existing thread on the topic - I think we were discussing this sometime last year.
> 
> I am fighting RV for the Curmudgeon Award! :first:


Since I made the comment that hijacked the living expense thread, it seemed only fair to accede to your request and move the eBook posts to this new thread.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

itnavell said:


> Ooh, I'm being so stubborn about getting a kindle. It's a bit expensive for me, but more truthfully I'm resistant to not having a real book in my hands and I don't know if I could get used to reading on a lit screen for extended periods of time. I guess it's silly. I have friends in the US who keep pushing for me to get one.


I bought my first eReader a few months ago and I LOVE it! I bought a Kindle Touch but I think that I would be equally happy with any of the competitors. I'm reading more than ever and, so far, have not paid for a single book. I'm content to choose from the thousands (and thousands, and thousands!) of free public domain books. Free ebooks are available from many sources and, now, even libraries lend ebooks. In addition to free books there is always a large selection of deeply discounted books on most sites. Available books run the full gamut of interests, there is something for everybody. If you are one who must read all of the latest best sellers it may come as an unpleasant surprise that such ebooks are commonly priced higher than their paperback versions.

I think that all of the popular eReader manufacturers have at least one very nice model in the sub $100US range. These will be black and white eInk readers without a backlit screen. The screen really does resemble a printed paper page and like a paper page it requires a light source---you can't read one in a dark room. These basic readers will hold anywhere from 1000-3000 books. Battery life is phenomenal. 

Amazon offers free eReader apps for just about any device that has a screen. 

George


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

So FHBoy, you’re working hard for the gruñón award? It’s my new word for the day.


----------



## terrybahena (Oct 3, 2011)

Ken Wood said:


> Perhaps you're all over this already, but I'll be the village idiot and share two points that might be of interest to you. The first is that you can download the Ibooks application (free) and select a free sample of any book in their library. Not only will this give you a very thorough preview of a book, some are up to 100 pages, but it will also help you determine if you can meld yourself into the world of electronic pages. Secondly, there are literally thousands of E-books available free of charge via "public domain". Not being well versed in the world of copyrights, etc, I can't explain how a book winds up in the public domain, but I see them there, so I'm sure the system is legit. It is a Godsend for someone with a limited book budget. I'm a reader myself, not yet fully morphed into the digital world, but dabble in it. I am still able to make the occasional trip to San Antonio / Austin and visit used book franchises called Half Price Books.


Hmmmm- I git a kindle for Christmas. Since I have 3 large boxes of books to read I haven't looked at it yet, but as soon as I read "FREE" my little pointy ears perked right up! I gotta check into this! Thank you for the info!


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

I like old books. I have around 1500 books, free download from Gutenberg Project. Most are older books whose copyrights have expired in the US. I have read around 1200 of them. All this on the same computer I use for the Web and photo editing.

I think it's Baen publishing which gives free dowload copies at times of a new book, mostly sci-fi and fantasy. They found they sell more books that way.

There are other sources of old books, too. Google for free books or free ebooks.

Most books go into public domain because the copyrights have expired. But,there are people who will just announce their book is now public domain. Usually not a top seller, of course. And, often technical books.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

About copyrights: it normally means that old books are free, as a secure rule of thumb, they should have been published around 150 years ago or before (thank for this incredible long period of time the US congress and the abusive copyrigh lobby there), but this varies enourmously depending on country of original publication and the date of death of the author.

If a book has been written recently and you are getting it for free, then I would make sure that that is the way the author/publisher are intending to distribute the book (i.e for free), if they are not approving free distribution explicitly ( suprisingly many authors, normally self publishers, distribute books for free) then it could be a pirate copy.


----------



## Trailrunner (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm enjoying this thread, I write books for the Kindle. Have 2 up on Mexico and another one on Hawaii in the works. Lots of fun. A good part of the sales strategy is putting the books up for free or 99 cents to gain exposure and get attention.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

Copyright law of the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

"All copyrightable works published in the United States before 1923 are in the public domain"

"Therefore, works published before 1964 that were not renewed are in the public domain."

The renewal requirement was at the 28 year point.

Actually copyright law in the US is not simple, since they at times change the laws but have not always made the changes retroactive to permit expired copyrights to be reinstated..

The laws are also different in different nations.

The law was changed somewhat since the last time I checked it out.

I really do not know if my Gutenberg Project books in my computer are violations of Mexican laws or not.


----------



## stanburn (Jan 19, 2009)

Many libraries in the United States offer electronic checkout of titles for ipad, kindle, phones, etc. So you can read current titles without purchasing the book. Currently reading a Mickey Mantle book. 2 months on the waiting list, but it would have been the same if I lived there to read the hard copy.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Broke down abd bought She Who Must Be Obeyed a Kindle Fire - reconditioned at Amazon under $170!. Also have Prime Membership at Amazon. She loves it and reeads voraciously, more than I do. Since it is Android based, there are so many outlets for books.

Maybe the next thing I get (trying hard to shed shed shed) would be an Android based tablet. I have never been a Apple fan so the debate continues between Android and iPad. I suppose by the time I am ready to buy one, there will be an iPad 21!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

FHBOY said:


> Broke down abd bought She Who Must Be Obeyed a Kindle Fire - reconditioned at Amazon under $170!. Also have Prime Membership at Amazon. She loves it and reeads voraciously, more than I do. Since it is Android based, there are so many outlets for books.
> 
> Maybe the next thing I get (trying hard to shed shed shed) would be an Android based tablet. I have never been a Apple fan so the debate continues between Android and iPad. I suppose by the time I am ready to buy one, there will be an iPad 21!



Oh Joooon....join us. Join the Hive. 

Buy a iPad....you know you want one.

Ahem. I post on either my Air or my husband's MacBook.

My last laptop was an iBook G4, bought in 2005, and beaten to death, as it was also my business computer. 

Can't wait for the party tonight, where said husband gets his b'day present: another of the reconditioned Kindle Fires. That prime membership will really come in handy for him, now.


----------



## mattoleriver (Oct 21, 2011)

FHBOY said:


> Broke down abd bought She Who Must Be Obeyed a Kindle Fire


Funny, I bought myself a Kindle Touch for Christmas and the first book I read was She. I just had to find out where "she who must be obeyed" came from. There's one I won't be rereading!


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

*I don't have one of those*



mattoleriver said:


> Funny, I bought myself a Kindle Touch for Christmas and the first book I read was She. I just had to find out where "she who must be obeyed" came from. There's one I won't be rereading!



She Who Must Be Obeyed? I don't have one of those. I have a She Who Has Fantasies Of An Obedient Husband But Does Not Hold Her Breath.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

I guess you never get too old to learn something new. I always thought that the expression "She Who Must Be Obeyed" came from the British TV series starring Leo McKern. Now I find out that the reference in that series was adapted from the earlier book by H. Rider Haggard.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I guess you never get too old to learn something new. I always thought that the expression "She Who Must Be Obeyed" came from the British TV series starring Leo McKern. Now I find out that the reference in that series was adapted from the earlier book by H. Rider Haggard.


I always thought it came from the delightful _Rumpole of the Bailey_ series of books written by John Mortimer, upon which the TV series was based. I can't imagine anyone reading one of them and not being instantly captivated by the character of Rumpole and Mortimer's great writing.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks, I had no idea where that term came from.

I do not wish to offend anyone on purpose. I have the capacity to do it simply by having different views of life, without doing it on purpose.

But, someone who calls his wife She Who Must Be Obeyed makes me think his wife is a real virago, the sort of person if she came up my walk, I'd turn out all the lights and pretend no one was home.

I realize it may be purely tongue in cheek, but that is what those words make me think.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

PieGrande said:


> Thanks, I had no idea where that term came from.
> 
> I do not wish to offend anyone on purpose. I have the capacity to do it simply by having different views of life, without doing it on purpose.
> 
> ...


In the context of the Rumpole stories, the phrase is both funny and revealing of the kind of relationship Rumpole has with his wife. She isn't a virago but rather an intelligent, strong-willed woman stuck (and sometimes frustrated) in the role of traditional British wife and mother she has fallen into.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

There was a British comedy program on Public TV in the US. A very conceited, very demanding woman, who totally brow-beat her long suffering husband. Is that one of those shows you mean? She would definitely be in the Must Be Obeyed virago group. No, she was not in the intelligent category, only ambitious beyond her means.

Anyway, thanks for explaining.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I always thought it came from the delightful _Rumpole of the Bailey_ series of books written by John Mortimer, upon which the TV series was based. I can't imagine anyone reading one of them and not being instantly captivated by the character of Rumpole and Mortimer's great writing.


Actually, in this case the books were based on the TV Series. It started with a play written by Mortimer in 1968, then morphed into the TV series, Rumpole of the Bailey. Then Mortimer turned the screen plays into books. At least this is the Wiki version of events.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

PieGrande said:


> There was a British comedy program on Public TV in the US. A very conceited, very demanding woman, who totally brow-beat her long suffering husband. Is that one of those shows you mean? She would definitely be in the Must Be Obeyed virago group. No, she was not in the intelligent category, only ambitious beyond her means.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for explaining.


I am with Isla Verde on this. Hilda, Horace Rumpole's wife, was by no means a virago nor ambitious beyond her means. Neither was Rumpole subservient to his wife, although the series gave it that slant on the surface. But it seemed clear, to me at least, that they had a very caring relationship that they both hid under all the bluster.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> I am with Isla Verde on this. Hilda, Horace Rumpole's wife, was by no means a virago nor ambitious beyond her means. Neither was Rumpole subservient to his wife, although the series gave it that slant on the surface. But it seemed clear, to me at least, that they had a very caring relationship that they both hid under all the bluster.


An excellent analysis, TG. You need to read the books to understand all the nuances of their relationship. The book (in this case, books) is always better than the TV series or the film based on it.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> An excellent analysis, TG. You need to read the books to understand all the nuances of their relationship. The book (in this case, books) is always better than the TV series or the film based on it.


I haven't read these books, just remember enjoying the TV series. 

I agree that movies based on books are generally watered down compared to the books. However, when it goes the other direction, and books are based on movies, the books are generally terrible, just obvious attempts to milk the popularity of a movie for some more revenue. 

In this case, apparently Mortimer wrote the books after the TV series using them as a base. Maybe, because he wrote the scripts as well, he did a good job with the books.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

PieGrande said:


> She Who Must Be Obeyed? I don't have one of those. I have a She Who Has Fantasies Of An Obedient Husband But Does Not Hold Her Breath.



Oh, hahaha, that sounds like me!! hahahaha... and my husband knows it as well. Oh, that's so funny. I think your wife and I would have some stories to share.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Now you've all got me hooked and I want to read the books.


----------



## rckrckr (Jan 12, 2010)

PieGrande said:


> There was a British comedy program on Public TV in the US. A very conceited, very demanding woman, who totally brow-beat her long suffering husband. Is that one of those shows you mean? She would definitely be in the Must Be Obeyed virago group. No, she was not in the intelligent category, only ambitious beyond her means.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for explaining.



The TV program is called Keeping Up Appearances.
KEEPING UP APPEARANCES


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

itnavell said:


> Oh, hahaha, that sounds like me!! hahahaha... and my husband knows it as well. Oh, that's so funny. I think your wife and I would have some stories to share.


Me, too. It's all his mom's fault.

He grew up watching his dad scold her, then do exactly whatever outrageous thing she was demanding, anyway.

My husband is He Who Must be Convinced.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

mickisue1 said:


> Me, too. It's all his mom's fault.
> 
> He grew up watching his dad scold her, then do exactly whatever outrageous thing she was demanding, anyway.
> 
> My husband is He Who Must be Convinced.


ROFL, hahahaha... I told my mother yesterday that my husband learns things one disaster at time! He just hasn't figured out that maybe I know a thing or two! hahaha. 

And just so I don't give the wrong impression, I absolutely adore my husband. We are perfect for each other.


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Thanks for appreciating the joke. 

Back on topic, sort of. He got his Kindle Fire last night. For lack of a better word, I'd say he was shocked.

I think that's good, right?


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

*Yes, dear*



itnavell said:


> Oh, hahaha, that sounds like me!! hahahaha... and my husband knows it as well. Oh, that's so funny. I think your wife and I would have some stories to share.


Sometimes in a group of people, something will happen and it will involve the whole group.

Some years ago, I told my fellow workers when my wife told me to do something, I would respond, "Yes, dear!" And, she would go away happy I was obeying her wishes. When she came back two hours later, I had never moved, but for two hours she was content. And, only furious for a while.

For some reason, the group I worked in picked up on that and for weeks, when anyone said anything, someone would respond, "Yes, dear." But, it has to have a nasal tone. Even the boss got yes-deared. I had forgotten that until now.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

*Hyacinth Bucket, yes!*



rckrckr said:


> The TV program is called Keeping Up Appearances.
> KEEPING UP APPEARANCES


Yes, that's the one that used to be on Public TV in the US. Hyacinth Bucket.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

rckrckr said:


> The TV program is called Keeping Up Appearances.
> KEEPING UP APPEARANCES


That explains the difference in the assessment of the She Who Must Be Obeyed in the series. There are two different British comedies that have been mentioned (Rumpole of the Bailey, Keeping Up Appearances).


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

rckrckr said:


> The TV program is called Keeping Up Appearances.
> KEEPING UP APPEARANCES


That is a totally different series, very funny, rather broad British comedy making fun of social pretensions, but not at all like the Rumpole series.

Ooops, I posted this before reading everything that had been posted this morning before I rolled out of bed at a shamefully late hour.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

itnavell said:


> Now you've all got me hooked and I want to read the books.


You're in for a treat! They're so good that I have read them all several times over the years. The first one is called _Rumpole of the Bailey._ They're all published by Penguin.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm sans ebook, so'll it'll have to wait awhile. In the meantime, thanks to TrailRunner, I have a box of surprise books in the mail and on their way to me. I'll add the Rumpole of the Bailey series to my BWB wish list.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

Happy update. The books TrailRunner sent from Chapala arrived today; the cost for 15 books with mailing (Correo), 163 pesos and it took only 4 days to arrive! The majority of the books are trade book sized, just two smaller paperback format. Thank you, thank you!!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

itnavell said:


> Happy update. The books TrailRunner sent from Chapala arrived today; the cost for 15 books with mailing (Correo), 163 pesos and it took only 4 days to arrive! The majority of the books are trade book sized, just two smaller paperback format. Thank you, thank you!!


That's great. Don't read them all at once. Any Rumpole books among them?


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

PieGrande said:


> Thanks, I had no idea where that term came from.
> 
> I do not wish to offend anyone on purpose. I have the capacity to do it simply by having different views of life, without doing it on purpose.
> 
> ...


PieG - *Tongue firmly in cheek*. At the risk of sounding gushy, my wife is a great person and my best friend. You'd not open the door for her, but put on a light. We learned the phrase from my mother who was a very big Bailey fan and any BBC programs PBS could run. And I had to look up "virago" (of all the snooty words!) - and that is neither of them either.

Now here is a thread that has gone of the track - and delightfully so - from ebooks, to book-books, to TV, to spousal enamoration (I just invented that word) to finding our who has books to share - a clear violation of the strict keep it to the topic invective!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

I was delighted to have this thread as reference, yesterday.

I am in a Toastmasters group, and my topic for my 1 1/2 minute speech last night was "What do you think the most important attribute is for a happy marriage?"

I referenced the discussion of the etymology of the term She Who Must Be Obeyed, threw in my reference to He Who Must Be Convinced, and then discussed my view.

The ability to see the other person's point of view, even (and especially) if you disagree with it, is that most important attribute. One doesn't have to agree with another to honor their right to their own view. 

Even when they are entirely wrong. 

And I learned it all from books.

Whew. Back on topic.


----------



## La Osita (Oct 31, 2010)

mickisue1 said:


> .
> The ability to see the other person's point of view, even (and especially) if you disagree with it, is that most important attribute. One doesn't have to agree with another to honor their right to their own view.
> 
> Even when they are entirely wrong.
> ...


I'll agree with that. And, yes, these threads have given me so much more than just what the OP started.

No, no Rumpole books in this batch. You all are really giving me an itch to read those books. Definitely later on.


----------



## starzman (Mar 24, 2012)

Just a quick note to those of you with e-readers, or Kindle Fires. Calibre-ebooks dot com features a program that I use for moving ebooks to my e-reader. Easy to use and will automatically detect what type of e-reader/etc that you have attached to your PC via USB port. It's a little trickier with an iPad, but still works. It will also convert any ebook type (epub, pdf, mobi, etc) to the correct format for your device. Best thing, is that it's freeware.

Being retired in Mexico, I'm an avid reader and devour 3-4 novels a week. It gets a bit expensive, so I go to a website called free-ebook-download dot net and download previews of ebooks for free, then I decide whether to purchase the ebook or not. Please support the authors and their works. If you like a book, buy it. Sharebookfree dot com also has previews for download but not as good a selection as the previously mentioned site.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

FHBOY said:


> PieG - *Tongue firmly in cheek*. At the risk of sounding gushy, my wife is a great person and my best friend. You'd not open the door for her, but put on a light. *We learned the phrase from my mother who was a very big Bailey fan and any BBC programs PBS could run.* And I had to look up "virago" (of all the snooty words!) - and that is neither of them either.
> 
> Now here is a thread that has gone of the track - and delightfully so - from ebooks, to book-books, to TV, to spousal enamoration (I just invented that word) to finding our who has books to share - a clear violation of the strict keep it to the topic invective!


That is a great explanation. it sounds almost like our Yes Dear joke thing at work. That is, what I call an inside joke.

I think, by memory, I learned virago as a child, reading Rip Van Winkle.


----------



## Trailrunner (Mar 18, 2012)

Starzman, I also use Calibre and find it very useful. As an ebook writer having the ability to change formats easily (and free) has been very helpful to me.

Thanks for the other 2 links, I'll look them over too.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

Something else that may be worth remembering is that you don't need an additional physical device to read ebooks (your laptop or desktop computer would do).

To read epub format you can use the Firefox epub reader ( https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/epubreader/ ) , also Amazon has Kindle software which is functionally equivalent to its devices for a variety of computing platforms ( mobile phones, tablets and computers). Both alternatives are completely free of charge.

Finally, you have a lifetime of free books if you look into public domain works, the best place to get started is Project Gutenberg.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

jlms said:


> Something else that may be worth remembering is that you don't need an additional physical device to read ebooks (your laptop or desktop computer would do).


The problem with reading books on my laptop would be that my eyes get tired already from all the time I spend every day online. I have no desire to add to that time by doing my recreational reading from my laptop screen.


----------



## PieGrande (Nov 16, 2008)

There are things one can do with the computer to help with problems like that. However, if you are satisfied with your current choices, why bother?

Of course, text to voice is apparently also a choice in this era.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You can use Mac OS X text-to-speech technology to have messages read aloud.

To hear the header information for a message in the message list, select the message, and then choose Edit > Speech > Start Speaking. The contents of the From, Date, To, Cc, and Subject fields are read.
To hear an entire message, open the message, click anywhere in the body, and then choose Edit > Speech > Start Speaking.
To hear a portion of a message, select the text you want to hear, and then choose Edit > Speech > Start Speaking.
To stop the speaking, choose Edit > Speech > Stop Speaking.

You can choose a different voice to speak the text.

Change your computer’s voice


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Isla Verde said:


> The problem with reading books on my laptop would be that my eyes get tired already from all the time I spend every day online. I have no desire to add to that time by doing my recreational reading from my laptop screen.


When I was planning to get the Kindle FIre for my husband, my oldest son asked if I knew if backlit screens bothered his eyes.

I didn't think so, and told him that. He (son) mentioned that the reason that he wanted the basic Kindle is because it's NOT backlit, as even his 31 year old eyes get tired from too long looking at the backlighting.

He said that the basic one has much more the feeling of reading a page, than a computer.


----------

